# Hockey games for mac?



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Does anyone know of any good Hockey Games for Mac? I wanted to get EA Sports NHL 2005-2006 but it's for pc and console systems only.


----------



## iMatvei (Apr 4, 2000)

There's the managenment-only game from SEGA called NHL Eastside Hockey Manager 2005 or something

Not for joystick players though


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

you can always get macMAME and play some ea hockey 1995.. that's when you can make 'em spill blood all over the ice!

or was it 96?


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

*macNAME?*



däycüs mäximüs said:


> you can always get macMAME and play some ea hockey 1995.. that's when you can make 'em spill blood all over the ice!
> 
> or was it 96?


What's macNAME exactly?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Bummer. No hockey that I could find for the Mac.

MacMame is an open source game emulator program. You can find game ROM files on the web that exactly (and I mean EXACTLY) emulate the classic arcade games of yesteryear! From Space Invaders on up, there are HUNDREDS of game ROMs "out there". You do have to be resourceful in finding the ROMs, but they're out there.

Check out MacMame, here:

http://macmame.org/


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

Why don't you buy a game console? With the new ones coming out soon the old xbox and ps2 will be cheap. They have more selection than a Mac and probably play better. Halo on an xbox vs an iBook is very different.

s.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

I have EA Sports NHL 2005 and 2006 for my xbox and they are GREAT!


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm with these guys. Grab a gaming console and away you go. Macs are not made for gaming (but they can be) consoles are.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Yea I could buy a console but I'd rather save up some $$$$$. I just wanted to run any kind of hockey game on my ibook even if it's low tech. Hmmmm....I just a 300gb external drive so I've invested in that. It looks pretty sweet too I may add, mirrored blue finish!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

mr.steevo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Halo on an xbox vs an iBook is very different.
> 
> s.


Yeah's it's better on the Mac!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I got a used GameCube and got NHL 06, sweeet.


----------

